# Difference between forks



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What is the difference between the Colnago Street, CLX, and Star forks?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2006)

The Colnago Star Carbon fork is a true monocoque fork. It's contructed as a one-piece seamless unit, resulting in a lighter and more responsive fork.

The Colnago CLX fork is Colnago's newest fork which features carbon legs, crown and steerer. Not monocoque.

The Colnago Street fork is crafted with carbon blades and nivachrome steer tube. 

www.wrenchscience.com


----------

